
Kids Apps on Google Play Have “Disturbing” Content and May Violate Privacy Laws - elorant
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/virginiahughes/google-android-kids-apps-deceptive-ads
======
tareqak
Link to letter sent to the FTC [PDF]:
[https://www.commercialfreechildhood.org/sites/default/files/...](https://www.commercialfreechildhood.org/sites/default/files/devel-
generate/vad/google_ftc_complaint.pdf)

